# Avocado sweater on Subway commercial



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Saw this Subway commercial recently for their turkey avocado sandwiches and one actor is knitting and wearing a knit sweater with avocado's around the neck.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

That is so funny!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No I didn't see the commercial but I think I might check into that sandwich at Subway. 

More knitting on the commercials don't you just Love It, I do.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> Saw this Subway commercial recently for their turkey avocado sandwiches and one actor is knitting and wearing a knit sweater with avocado's around the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Cute commercial.

I love avocado but ONLY avocado. I don't like it ON or IN anything else.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Love it,i also love the car. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the sweater! The ham sandwich with avocado is great!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That is a lovely trim around the neck! Wouldn't want it out of real avocado but the placement and shapes are pleasing.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Love it

Norma


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

The Avocado "cozy" is hilarious!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Fallbrook, California, the avocado capitol of the world.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

My gs loves this commercial, he just can't get his head around someone knitting the sweater they are wearing at the same time.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Looks like an off white top down raglan sweater, #5 yarn, three quarter sleeves, knit straight down with picot/st.st hem.


Now I'm impressed that you were able to figure all that out just from watching the commercial!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Funny one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Too funny!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice, but the sweater is a little over the top.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Agreed- I think it's meant to demonstrate (with humour) that these two are definitely over the top in love with Avocado! Cute commercial.



Strickliese said:


> Nice, but the sweater is a little over the top.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Cute commercial, and better than most! 
Not sure i'd knit the sweater, but then again, might be fun!


----------



## Leannsmarie (May 31, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> Saw this Subway commercial recently for their turkey avocado sandwiches and one actor is knitting and wearing a knit sweater with avocado's around the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow- how did you find that? I think the sweater would be fine- without the avocados thanks! Like the idea of the placement of appliques/decoration though.



Leannsmarie said:


> Here is a great shot of the sweater NOT on the actress.


----------



## Leannsmarie (May 31, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Wow- how did you find that? I think the sweater would be fine- without the avocados thanks! Like the idea of the placement of appliques/decoration though.


I 'Googled' avocado sweater, clicked the images link and found the image which had been posted on someone's blog. Easy peasy.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I think it would be great to make, but not everybody's choice I'm sure, but at my age I can wear anything I like.

Norma


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Hee hee- I always say I'm old enough to wear ugly shoes if they are comfie! Same thinking!



Melodypop said:


> I think it would be great to make, but not everybody's choice I'm sure, but at my age I can wear anything I like.
> 
> Norma


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm with you. I had to dress for work, heels, skirts, etc. for over 60 years. Now I dress for comfort, kick off my shoes, get into my nightgown early, sit in my recliner and knit and crochet away. I keep saying that the remainder of my years are "It's all about me" 



cainchar said:



> Hee hee- I always say I'm old enough to wear ugly shoes if they are comfie! Same thinking!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

the avocado appliques look like they are punch needle. I would wear this sweater, and I don't care what anyone else thinks about it. Hah


----------

